# Hoosier Onroad Championships April 26th!



## BenEllis (Aug 23, 2003)

Hoosier Hobbies Raceway is proud to announce they will be hosting the 2008 "Hoosier Onroad Championships" April 26th!

WHERE – HOOSIER HOBBIES RACEWAY, LINTON, IN

WHEN – APRIL 26TH 2008

CLASSES – 1/10TH SCALE TOURING (STOCK, PRO-STOCK, MOD)
10TH SCALE PAN CAR (STOCK, PRO-STOCK, MOD)
12TH SCALE PAN CAR (STOCK PRO-STOCK, MOD)
LEGEND CARS (STOCK SPEC)
1/18TH SCALE TOURING (STOCK AND MOD)
1/10TH SCALE GEAR BOX (STOCK, PRO-STOCK, MOD)
1/18TH SCALE GEAR BOX (STOCK AND MOD)

FOAM TIRES ONLY

ALL ROAR RULES APPLY (MEMBERSHIP NOT REQUIRED)

SCHEDULE
OPEN PRACTICE APRIL 22ND 5P.M. – 9P.M.
OPEN PRACTICE APRIL 25TH 4P.M. – 9 P.M.
OPEN PRACTICE APRIL 26TH 8A.M. – 12:30P.M.
QUALIFIERS AND MAINS START AT 1:00P.M.
AWARDS WILL FOLLOW THE MAIN EVENTS

CONCESSIONS WILL BE AVAILABLE ON SITE
LODGING AVAILABLE (HOTEL WITHIN 2 MINUTES OF THE TRACK)
MANY RESTERAUNTS WITHIN 2 MINUTES OF THE TRACK

CONTACT HOOSIER HOBBIES FOR MORE DETAILS
(812) 847-0257 OR EMAIL [email protected]

http://www.hoosierhobbiesraceway.com


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds great!


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

come on down Good group of people and nice facility to race!!!!

JP


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Can you guys post some pics of the track if possible....


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Is this race still on????


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

ROLL CALL WHO's IN FOR SOME RACIN?????>


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

:woohoo:LETS DO SOME RACIN WHOs IN:woohoo:...


1/10th stk foam

anyone else


----------

